# NORAD Tracks Santa



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

www.noradsanta.org

www.norad.mil/About-NORAD/NORAD-Tracks-Santa/

www.facebook.com/noradsanta/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/noradtrackssanta?lang=en

www.instagram.com/noradtrackssanta_official/?hl=en

www.abc7ny.com/norad-santa-tracker-christmas/448262/

https://noradsanta.fandom.com/wiki/In_Memory_of_Colonel_(Retired)_Harry_Shoup,_USAF

www.npr.org/2014/12/19/371647099/norads-santa-tracker-began-with-a-typo-and-a-good-sport

www.wvtm13.com/article/track-santa-2020-norad-making-adjustments-to-live-tracker-due-to-covid-19/34693811

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NORAD_Tracks_Santa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Aerospace_Defense_Command


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 1, 2020)

Tony tracks Santa...



Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Tony tracks Santa...
> 
> View attachment 136736
> 
> Tony



Is Santa cracking that jar? That would be felonious piloting of a sleigh.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 1, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Is Santa cracking that jar? That would be felonious piloting of a sleigh.


Yessir!  But then, the reindeer know the way as the songs tell us. 

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Yessir!  But then, the reindeer know the way as the songs tell us.
> 
> Tony



I heard that tbeltrans. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 1, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I heard that tbeltrans. Enjoy the holiday.


You too!

Tony


----------

